
Highly Available MySQL Clusters at WePay - riccomini
https://wecode.wepay.com/posts/highly-available-mysql-clusters-at-wepay
======
SteveNuts
I wonder why they went with something like this rather than a cluster like
Percona's XtraDB Cluster that uses Galera replication? You could hang some
read-only replicas off of the masters and achieve a similar system?

~~~
carillpower
IMHO, it depends, I assume they mention about NDB Cluster not InnoDB Cluster.
If their query using very less normalization, me myself also would choose
MySQL Cluster instead.. their concept of auto partition + auto sharding did
improve compare to other RDBMS. Plus I believe they should really understood
the benefit of Index Condition Pushdown concept which really help a lot on
complex query. Just remark, im not from MySQL but already tested several POC
comparison on both DB, still MySQL Cluster did stand out a bit yet like i said
depends on your transaction design back

------
cat199
Interesting post.

You mentioned issues with HAProxy (needing to patch / reconfigure, etc)-

wondering why you stuck with this rather than something else?

e.g. other tcp proxy or an SQL aware one

or did the original issues resolve themselves?

~~~
cat199
Ah.. just saw the later discussion of ProxySQL..

but still would be curious

~~~
moderation
The feature is very new and marked experimental but Envoy Proxy just gained
support for MySQL proxying. The documentation [0] has an example of using in
combination with Envoy's RBAC model to restrict access to particular tables.

0\.
[https://www.envoyproxy.io/docs/envoy/latest/configuration/ne...](https://www.envoyproxy.io/docs/envoy/latest/configuration/network_filters/mysql_proxy_filter.html?highlight=mysql)

